# Getting into rhinestones



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

Looking for a recommendation for: Website that sells stock or custom transfers, and website that sells Rhinestone supplies (ie tape, template material)


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah thats the problem. Thats why I asked for a recommendation from the boards. Many out there.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Here is one,, Nova : Hot Fix Collections - Rhinestone, Octagon, Nailhead, Epoxy and Antique Metal.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

I ran a quick search on the forum and came up with all these threads T-Shirt Forums Search Results 


Wish i could help out more. Im in the same boat as you, trying to learn as much as i can about materials involved, and where to buy them.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

There are several preferred vendors that offer transfers, supplies, equipment, and training for rhinestone work.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Nick, you can also try this place Hot Fix Rhinestone Manufacturer : Wholesale Rhinestones, they have some really nice stones, as well as transfer tape. I seen them at the long beach show and their stuff was awesome  Hope this helps.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

sunnydayz said:


> Nick, you can also try this place Hot Fix Rhinestone Manufacturer : Wholesale Rhinestones, they have some really nice stones, as well as transfer tape. I seen them at the long beach show and their stuff was awesome  Hope this helps.



Thanks Sunny!


----------



## tla1217 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi! Here is a site that I use and they are awesome! They don't have their prices listed so I just make a list and then call them. You do have to order a minimum of at least 6 per design and you will need the name of your company because they will ask who you are with. They have almost 2000 designs. AppliquesOnline.com
Good Luck!
Terry


----------



## aminkarim (Mar 30, 2010)

art brands also do it as well


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

ambitious said:


> Thanks Sunny!


No Problem  Glad to be of help. They have super nice stuff, and actually are a supplier for Nova rhinestones. I seen them at the Long Beach show, and they have a manufacturing company over seas and import their own products so they are much cheaper than other suppliers. Love their stuff, they have a ton of really unique stones and shapes as well.


----------

